# he treballat aquí tres anys



## scorpio1984

Bones!


Pot sonar una mica estrany però resulta que jo sóc catalanoparlant des de sempre però ara mateix m'ha sorgit un dubte existencial a l'explicar-li a una amiga alemanya que parla català un error que havia fet. Jo li he dit que per dir l'expressió anglesa de "I have worked here for 3 years", per exemple, que el "for" es traduiria o per "durant" o per res. És a dir, que podriem dir qualsevol d'aquestes dues frases:

- He treballat aquí durant tres anys
- He treballat aquí tres anys.

El que passa que, després de dir-li m'he quedat pensativa dubtant de si ho hauré dit bé. És per això que escric aquí, per saber la opinió d'altres catalanoparlants. Voldria saber si a vosaltres també us sonen bé les dues possibilitats i que, per tant, les dues són correctes. Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Mitus

Hola!
Jo diria que ho has dit bé. I depenent de l'èmfasi que vulguis donar a cada idea es pot ficar o no el "durant" o es pot canviar l'ordre de la frase, per exemple:

"he treballat tres anys aquí"

Permet-e'm una cosa: el "Bones!" que escrius al principi em penso que no ho és de correcte. és una forma curta del "Bones tardes" i en català es diu "bona tarda" o "bon dia" que es pot dir a tota hora. 


salut,
Mitus


----------



## merquiades

¡Hola! I have worked here for 3 years =  Fa tres anys que treballo aquí.  No és una acció del passat en anglès, vol dir que vares començar a treballar-hi fa tres anys i segueixes traballant-hi en aquest moment.  En castellà diria "llevo trabajando" però no crec que existeixi aquest tipus de perífrasis en català.  Salut!


----------



## Mitus

Hola de nou!
rectifico: totalment d'acord amb en merquiades, em sona molt mes be "Fa tres anys que treballo aquí"


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,

La teva intuïció és bona, Scorpio.
El durant és opcional i es pot ometre. Les dues opcions són igual de bones. 

Fins ara,


----------



## scorpio1984

Mitus said:


> Hola!
> Jo diria que ho has dit bé. I depenent de l'èmfasi que vulguis donar a cada idea es pot ficar o no el "durant" o es pot canviar l'ordre de la frase, per exemple:
> 
> "he treballat tres anys aquí"
> 
> Permet-e'm una cosa: el "Bones!" que escrius al principi em penso que no ho és de correcte. és una forma curta del "Bones tardes" i en català es diu "bona tarda" o "bon dia" que es pot dir a tota hora.
> 
> 
> salut,
> Mitus


 
Gràcies.


----------



## scorpio1984

merquiades said:


> ¡Hola! I have worked here for 3 years = Fa tres anys que treballo aquí. No és una acció del passat en anglès, vol dir que vares començar a treballar-hi fa tres anys i segueixes traballant-hi en aquest moment. En castellà diria "llevo trabajando" però no crec que existeixi aquest tipus de perífrasis en català. Salut!


 
És veritat, ja sé que en anglès és una acció que continua en el present, el que passa que he posat aquesta frase per lo del "for", és lo primer que m'ha vingut al cap. En català seria "porto treballant aquí 3 anys". 
Doncs llavors canvio la frase i dic "I was working here for 3 years", seria això no??? A mi el que m'interessa es dir frases del tipus "he sortit amb en Marc durant tres anys", per saber si he de posar obligatòriament el "durant" o no... jo diria que no, perquè jo crec que també dic "vaig sortir amb el Marc tres anys".... però saps allò que tens lapsus d'aquest tipus i ara no estic segura del que jo normalment dic? com no hi pares atenció perquè és la teva llengua, doncs clar...!


----------



## scorpio1984

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola,
> 
> La teva intuïció és bona, Scorpio.
> El durant és opcional i es pot ometre. Les dues opcions són igual de bones.
> 
> Fins ara,


 
Moltes gràcies avellanainphilly! vagi bé!!


----------



## merquiades

scorpio1984 said:


> És veritat, ja sé que en anglès és una acció que continua en el present, el que passa que he posat aquesta frase per lo del "for", és lo primer que m'ha vingut al cap. En català seria "porto treballant aquí 3 anys".
> Doncs llavors canvio la frase i dic "I was working here for 3 years", seria això no??? A mi el que m'interessa es dir frases del tipus "he sortit amb en Marc durant tres anys", per saber si he de posar obligatòriament el "durant" o no... jo diria que no, perquè jo crec que també dic "vaig sortir amb el Marc tres anys".... però saps allò que tens lapsus d'aquest tipus i ara no estic segura del que jo normalment dic? com no hi pares atenció perquè és la teva llengua, doncs clar...!



Porto traballant aquí tres anys.  Gràcies!  Es fàcil i una traducció exacta. 
En anglès tampoc no és necessari el "for".  I worked here for three years o  I worked here three years.  Pots dir també I worked here during three years, però em sona menys bé, o menys normal.  Així, hem comparat tres idiomes.  És cert que a vegades sabem fer servir totes les paraules complicades d'una llengua per a després tenir dubtes amb les expressiones de tota la vida. Salut! Per cert, el teu poble és genial. Quina sort tens de viure-hi.


----------



## avellanainphilly

merquiades said:


> Porto traballant aquí tres anys.  Gràcies!  Es fàcil i una traducció exacta.



Estic força segura que aquesta expressió és un calc del castellà. Òbviament es diu (tot i que a mi em grinyola quan la sento), però hauria de ser, com comentàveu, "fa tres anys que ...".


----------



## scorpio1984

merquiades said:


> Porto traballant aquí tres anys. Gràcies! Es fàcil i una traducció exacta.
> En anglès tampoc no és necessari el "for". I worked here for three years o I worked here three years. Pots dir també I worked here during three years, però em sona menys bé, o menys normal. Així, hem comparat tres idiomes. És cert que a vegades sabem fer servir totes les paraules complicades d'una llengua per a després tenir dubtes amb les expressiones de tota la vida. Salut! Per cert, el teu poble és genial. Quina sort tens de viure-hi.


 
Has estat a Vilanova??? Caram! moltes gràcies!!  
Per cert, enlloc de dir el que dius de "I worked here for three years", es podria dir "I was working here for three years"? seria correcte? és que el past continuous i el present perfect continous mai tinc clar quan s'utilitzen. M'ho podries explicar? moltes gràcies!


----------



## merquiades

scorpio1984 said:


> Has estat a Vilanova??? Caram! moltes gràcies!!
> Per cert, enlloc de dir el que dius de "I worked here for three years", es podria dir "I was working here for three years"? seria correcte? és que el past continuous i el present perfect continous mai tinc clar quan s'utilitzen. M'ho podries explicar? moltes gràcies!



Hola Scorpio. Sí, clar. He estat algunes vegades a Villanova i espero tornar-hi aviat!  
"I worked/ was working here for three years" son correctes ambdúes frases i em sonen bé.  Sovint les diferències son mínimes.
1) Normalment quan es diu "was working" es posa èmfasi a la duració de l'acció.  Suposo que no l'he dit espontàniament abans perquè tenim l'element "for three years" que ja ens indica "la duració del temps (3 anys)" i per tant no necessitem la forma progressiva. Si afegim també "was working" em sembla que el temps (aquells tres anys molt llargs) fós inclós més important que l'acció de treballar.  Crec que teniu la mateixa diferencia en català "treballava/ estava treballant" però em fa l'efecte que no digueu sovint el progressiu en català. Per a mi, "I was working here for 3 years" és més o menys "vaig passar tres anys de la meva vida aquí treballant." 
2) Depèn del contexte i de la conversació.... De vegades "was working" sona millor/pitjor que "worked". Tal vegada "I was working here for three years" també em fa pensar que seguiràs parlant-me d'aquest experiència durant més temps i no es tracta d'un comentari puntual.  Per exemple, "I was working here three years... that was between 2000 and 2003.... that was the first time I went to Vilanova and saw them sitting by the beach having horchata etc..."  Però..."I worked there three years." Un fet.
Espero haber-t'ho explicat bé.  És difícil.


----------



## OrCuS

scorpio1984 said:


> Has estat a Vilanova??? Caram! moltes gràcies!!
> Per cert, enlloc de dir el que dius de "I worked here for three years", es podria dir "I was working here for three years"? seria correcte? és que el past continuous i el present perfect continous mai tinc clar quan s'utilitzen. M'ho podries explicar? moltes gràcies!



No ho seria. "I worked here for three years" si ja no treballes al lloc en questió. "I've worked here for three years" si encara ho fas. "I was working here for three years" implicaria que has treballat a aquest lloc sense parar durant 3 anys, i no crec que siga el cas


----------



## xerroclar

En el cas que encara treballis em el mateix lloc jo faria servir _*fa *que treballo aqui tres anys_.


----------



## ali75

Merquiades..De veritat la teva llengua materna és l'anglès?

1. Dius "Pots dir també I worked here during three years" però l'us de "during" es incorrecte aqui i no sona gaire bé. Un exemple correcte ès "I worked there during the 1960s" o "During the three years that I worked there I received two promotions"

2. I was working here three years... that was between 2000 and 2003. Aquesta frase es completament incorrecta - I worked here between 2000 & 2003. Si vols utilizar el gerundi un exemple seria "I was working here when the company was bought over."

3. Dius que en anglès tampoc no és necessari el "for". I worked here three years -  No està bé sense el "for"... Potser se sent en conversa però a l'hora d'escriure cal fer servir el for.


----------



## merquiades

ali75 said:


> Merquiades..De veritat la teva llengua materna és l'anglès?
> 
> 1. Dius "Pots dir també I worked here during three years" però l'us de "during" es incorrecte aqui i no sona gaire bé. Un exemple correcte ès "I worked there during the 1960s" o "During the three years that I worked there I received two promotions"
> 
> 2. I was working here three years... that was between 2000 and 2003. Aquesta frase es completament incorrecta - I worked here between 2000 & 2003. Si vols utilizar el gerundi un exemple seria "I was working here when the company was bought over."
> 
> 3. Dius que en anglès tampoc no és necessari el "for". I worked here three years -  No està bé sense el "for"... Potser se sent en conversa però a l'hora d'escriure cal fer servir el for.



Et faig la mateixa pregunta, Ali75?  L'anglès la teva llengua materna? No tinc cap problema amb els teus exemples, no ho diria així, però els meus també són correctes. Mai no he estat en Escòcia, però sé que hi ha diferències allí i que el teu dialecte pot ésser prou diferent de l'americà. Estic d'acord amb tu que "during" sona menys bé, menys normal a la frase que vam posar, si llegeixes bé vaig dir que no ho diria jo, però incorrecte no ho és, i no ho corregiria. En canvi, I worked there 3 years, sense "for" o amb "for" ho veig perfecte, de tota la vida.

Diries tu, de veritat, "buy over a company" i no pas "buy out a company"?


----------



## ali75

Doncs si, l’anglès és la meva llengua materna…

I a Escòcia si que hi ha diferències, dialectes etc. però això no té res a veure amb això. Parlem de la gramàtica anglesa. A més, conec les diferències de vocabulari. 

T'envio informació sobre l'ús de _during_ i _for_

How to use during
during is a preposition which is used before a noun (during + noun) to say when something happens. It does not tell us how long it happened. For example:
"Nobody spoke during the presentation."
"We get plenty of snow here during the winter."

How to use for 
For is a preposition which is used with a period to say how long something goes on:
"Simon has been sleeping for 8 hours."
"We waited for 30 minutes outside your house."

Tornem a la frase que dius ser correcta.

“I was working here three years... that was between 2000 and 2003”

Que jo sàpiga els temps verbals existeixen per alguna cosa. Aquesta frase sembla d'una persona que no s'explica gaire bé o que canvia de direcció a la meitat de la frase. Segons el que dius es podria dir també…

“I was travelling the world between 2005 and 2010.”

…però la frase és incompleta

“I was travelling the world between 2005 and 2010….(falta informació) . 

Són iguals “I ate too much yesterday" i "I was eating too much yesterday"?

Doncs no, l’única opció es la primera….

Has d'estudiar l’us del _Pretèrit imperfet_. 


I per últim, si diria _buy over_ en lloc de _buy out_ com molta gent. T’envio alguns articles amb exemples de la BBC.


Kshocolat, the Glasgow-based luxury confectioner brand, has been bought over by a company that markets novelty sweets for children.
 ----
Chambers, which was set up by Desmond Chambers in 1967, was bought over by investment company, Enterprise Equity NI, in 2007 for an undisclosed sum.


----------



## betulina

Companys,

És interessant la discussió que manteniu, però no perdem de vista que som al fòrum de català, on tractem sobre la llengua catalana. Si voleu continuar parlant de temes relacionats amb la llengua anglesa, sisplau feu-ho en anglès al fòrum d'English Only.

Gràcies.

betulina
(moderadora)


----------

